# Fats Waller song - I’m gonna sit right down and write myself a letter



## wyq17 (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,
This is my chord melody rendition of an old Fats Waller song, with my homemade backing track. Would love to know if anyone also loves early swing guitar in GTA area!

Happy holidays!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Can’t say I know the original, but nice playing; sounds great!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

gee, too bad you are not out here in the lower mainland of BC. My group plays the old swing standards with lots of improv options on the extended versions when playing live gigs. That song is on our set list as well. With Covid it has been almost two years of working alone again, a few solo shmooz gigs with my backing tracks, but lots of arranging and composing getting ready for the gates to open again one day.
You have a great tone and great feel!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great song. Dig your arrangement. Leaning more to playing the swing feel each year. Always loved it for listening.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

I checked out your Youtube channel.

Really, really lovely.

Best


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Great tune! Great playing of that great tune! Keep that up.


----------

